# rotor mill for cpu crushing



## stevem4323 (May 2, 2012)

seen this and thought that would be great for cpu grinding
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HX0d5c1ufk&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 2, 2012)

And it even shows CPU's as things it will smash!


----------



## qst42know (May 2, 2012)

Looks well suited to the job but have you priced them?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 2, 2012)

I have a link to a video some where of a hammer mill of similar desighn and size. It does not come with the hopper or automatic fedder that this one shows. There are 2 different sizes. A single phase 110V that grinds to 200 mesh for about $600-800 and a 3 phase 240V that grinds to 400 mesh for about $1,000-1,200 if I remember the prices right.


----------



## Hephaestus (May 2, 2012)

Looks good for many things, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## NoIdea (May 3, 2012)

I have seen them used in the soil analysis industry, turns stone to powder, though i would think, from experiance, stones take less to crush than a ceramic cpu.

Deano


----------

